# WTH????



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

:censored2:I am just befuddled at what just happened. I let Jay Jay out to run around a little while ago. I was on the couch watching TV and just letting him run. Poop happens, so I went to get a paper towel to clean it up....Then BOOM Jay Jay lunges at me and is in fight mode. What the Heck?? He jumped and almost bit my face, instead he got the side of my arm pit. OUCH I pushed him off of me and he starts to use his feet to like box, he got my face and I have huge marks on my cheek. I push him off again stand up and move towards him a step so I can get a hold of him and put him in his cage. BOOM he bites me again on the thigh. he is like jumping and lunging with teeth and front paws. I finally am able to get him and the minute I go to place my other arm under his rump and BOOM he got me again in the arm...He is still kicking and flailing and he gets me on the finger. I got him in his cage and he now is lunging and biting the NIC, and shaking the carp out of it. I am bleeding and nicely banged up now...

I am bawling in pain and confusion :cry4:I am just a basket case and very shaken up over this...what is going on????


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, I'm not sure I've ever had something like that happen before.

Was there maybe something on the TV that scared him? An unusual noise or something?

What about a different smell? Sometimes rabbits can react aggressivly to certain smells.

For now, give him some time to calm down. Then once he seems calm, open his cage again and see how he reacts.

-Dawn


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG! I'm sorry that I have nothing useful to add in regards to his bad bunny behavior but I just wanted to express my concern. I hope that you are okay. Did you clean the wounds properly before bandaging them? It might be better to leave them un-bandaged for a while once you get the bleeding to stop. It's generally better to flush animal bites with saline and leave them open to breathe. You can buy sterile saline at most drug stores. The brand I buy is called Wound Wash and is located by the burn supplies. I hope that you figure out what happened to make him go psycho on you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Wow, I'm not sure I've ever had something like that happen before.
> 
> Was there maybe something on the TV that scared him? An unusual noise or something?
> *I was watching Ghost Whisperer as usual *
> ...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> OMG! I'm sorry that I have nothing useful to add in regards to his bad bunny behavior but I just wanted to express my concern. I hope that you are okay. Did you clean the wounds properly before bandaging them? It might be better to leave them un-bandaged for a while once you get the bleeding to stop. It's generally better to flush animal bites with saline and leave them open to breathe. You can buy sterile saline at most drug stores. The brand I buy is called Wound Wash and is located by the burn supplies. I hope that you figure out what happened to make him go psycho on you.


Thanks SO much Yes I did was my wounds..its not like they were gushing or anything, but, ya, OUCH. I have neosporin and a band aide on them now. the scratches on my face I just washed up and left


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 27, 2010)

OK, it sounds like they were mostly surface scratches and bites then. You know, I had a similar experience with my cat. She is an indoor only cat and lately she's been trying to escape the house. She succeeded one night and was happily exploring outside. She kept darting away from me and wouldn't let me catch her. Keep in mind that it's 11 pm and I'm in my night clothes traipsing through a neighbor's bushes trying to get close enough to the darn cat before she sees me and runs off for the 7th time. I finally catch her (after standing around their windows hoping they don't see some crazy woman in her pajamas standing in their bushes and call the cops) and start to carry her home. It's just my luck that as I'm walking home with her in my arms some [email protected]$$ fitness junkie jogs by (it's 11 o'clock at night!), scares the bejeezes out of her, and she scratches my arms and hands to pieces while trying to escape. It's the only thing I can do to keep hold of her so that she doesn't take off. So I finally get her home, get inside, and put her down and ask her what the heck that was all about and she licks her paws and looks up at me like "so?" and trots off. :censored2:

Now why did I tell you that story? Because part of owning an animal is being scratched/bitten every once in a while. Sometimes it's their way of communicating, sometimes they're just scared and want to go hide. With a lot of love and luck it won't happen often. I've owned Gigi (my cat) for 4 years now and I can count on one hand the number of times I have been bitten or scratched. Don't let it discourage you from bonding with your bunny.

I can't tell you why he charged and attacked you because I'm new to rabbits as pets. But don't let one incident discourage you from being a pet owner. There are a lot of rewards that come with owning pets.

So, more seriously.

How old is he?

How long have you had him?

Is this the first time that he has scratched/bitten you in a territorial display (excluding playful nips) ?

Was he rescued or did you get him from a breeder?

Has he been neutered? If yes, how long ago?

Are you using a new laundry detergent/deodorant/perfume/shampoo/body wash/hand soap?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> So, more seriously.
> 
> How old is he?*
> about 8 months old ish*
> ...


I would like you to understand that i have been battling with his issues for a time now and have taken steps to reach out and ask for help and also read the threads on the issues so I can try to curb habits that he has picked up. I also spend time googling. 

He is only aggressive with me and i am not sure why, even tho i am still working on a better bond with him or have been. He and I used to b tight and well as u can see he and I have a different relationship

I dont feel I have changed anything from detergent to how I treat him. Things did change once the new buck came into the picture and I feel I am working diligently to make things right again. 

ETA: typing errors


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Denise

First off, :hug: :hug: :hug:.

I'm curious... what was your body position when this happened? Where were you located in relation to his position?
Was this an ambush from behind the couch, or???

Any vocalization... grunting? before hand?

Where is the new buck, exactly? Same room?
Is the new buck neutered?

Do you have any cats/dogs that he worries about, or alternately, plays ambush games with?

So sorry you got such a nasty shock, hon. I don't believe it is personal :hug:

After about an hour, see what he does if you put your hand in his cage (that is, if that is a normal, OK movement for him).


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 27, 2010)

You got an crazy bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 27, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *aurora369 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm not sure I've ever had something like that happen before.
> ...


I could see something on the Ghost Whisperer freaking a pet out! I do believe in ghosts, and the possibility that animals sense and see much more than we do. You just never know what set Jay Jay off.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Hey Denise
> 
> First off, :hug: :hug: :hug:.
> 
> ...


I walked by him once to get where i needed to go and he came up to the cage and stood on his hind legs looking for treats or pets. I pet him gently on the head and he wanted to sniff my hand, but that might b cuz the neosporine  But he seemed fine, so IDK

I am a farm girl that has had animals all her life and enjoyed their company thoroughly. But I have to say I am nervous about being in he company again. I need some time to get over my fear.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *aurora369 wrote: *
> ...


IDK huni but real in person ghosts might just set anyone off the fake TV ones lol who knows lol


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 27, 2010)

It sounds like he is jealous that you got another rabbit and are spending time with him. When he attacked you did you smell like the other rabbit? Perhaps Jay Jay needs to be the one who gets attention first in order to avoid a jealous fit.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, he's likely to repeat this behavior. I've been a victim of this type of sudden, explosive aggression and it's very dangerous.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Unfortunately, he's likely to repeat this behavior. I've been a victim of this type of sudden, explosive aggression and it's very dangerous.


What do I do???


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> It sounds like he is jealous that you got another rabbit and are spending time with him. When he attacked you did you smell like the other rabbit? Perhaps Jay Jay needs to be the one who gets attention first in order to avoid a jealous fit.


Thats how it is...Jay Jay is usually first, just cuz of his location in the house...


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he haves some kind of rabies..... J.K.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 27, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey Denise
> ...


Well, for a starting solution, try not to touch his poops while he's out from now on... you are removing a territorial marker, and he's obviously taking it the WRONG way! LOL!
Most buns, you can pick up poops, but maybe not him??

The other thing I was thinking that he may have been startled by your bent-over position. It is my understanding that buns see us in terms of our shape, hence why they freak if we come into a room carrying a box or something that drastically changes our form. (Somebody pls correct me if I'm wrong...)

If you were crouched over, you weren't in "mom" shape, if ya know what I mean?

I hear Pam saying that this may be a perpetual thing... at this point, it has only happened once, right?

I'm wondering if there is a hostility re-direction strategy that you can use... 

hmm... I know that JadeIcing has some experience with hostile buns... I will take a look in the library for you for some more solutions.
:hug:

Lagomorph Library> Bunny 101> Aggression


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have any advice for you but wanted you to know I am thinking about you and your bun. I can't imagine how scary and upsetting that would be. I don't blame you for being scared to put your hand in his cage. May be the first time you do it have a treat. Let him smell the treat through the cage so he knows you have it and then put your hand in his cage and give it to him. That would make me feel more comfortable because I know my buns would go for the treat and not me. I have one rabbit that can be aggressive but nothing like that. Good luck. I hope you figure out what set him off so you can prevent it in the future.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> ...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I don't have any advice for you but wanted you to know I am thinking about you and your bun. I can't imagine how scary and upsetting that would be. I don't blame you for being scared to put your hand in his cage. May be the first time you do it have a treat. Let him smell the treat through the cage so he knows you have it and then put your hand in his cage and give it to him. That would make me feel more comfortable because I know my buns would go for the treat and not me. I have one rabbit that can be aggressive but nothing like that. Good luck. I hope you figure out what set him off so you can prevent it in the future.


THX Amy!!! Ya i will have gloves and a craisin lol


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh. So sorry this happened to you...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2010)

Sam's Story

Two ideas I told Denise about....

1) 

As stupid as this sounds have a sheet that you can get to at all times when hes out. If he goes at you like that you can toss it over him.

I used to do that to get the bunnies who didn't want to be caged

2) 


I have also have had empty laundry baskets I have dropped on them. 

Dont ask


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow Denise. Sounds like JAy JAy is getting worse. I'm glad your asking RO for help, and you started this thread :hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 28, 2010)

I really never heard a rabbit doing this to a human... I hope you can get this figured out


----------



## tamsin (Jan 28, 2010)

That sounds scary! It might be difficult to work out exactly what triggered it. If he's got a history of biting it could be territorial. If it happens again I would get a vet check just to put your mind at rest that there isn't a physical reason for it eg something causing discomfort that makes him more grumpy.

Another thing to think about is how to deal with it if it happens again. Rabbit's fight by latching on with their and kicking each other. When you moved in to pick him up and put him in his cage I think he interpreted that as you joining in the fight so he went in for round two. Once they are in that ramped up focused from of mind they are more likely to bite again.

You need to find a bit of a tricky balance between letting him win and escalating/continuing the fight. If you move away when he bites he knows that works as a method to get you out his way (not something you want him to learn). But if you move forward and try to interact he'll get more wound up. I'd suggest take a step back and standing still giving him a couple of minutes to calm down, then use a carrier to move him so you're not risking further injury. 

Bit hard to think when your in the moment though and hopefully he won't repea it anyway.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I really never heard a rabbit doing this to a human... I hope you can get this figured out


This type of aggression isn't very common. I've only seen it a few times in bucks. I was the "victim" in two of the occasions. The strikes are sudden and violent.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

Tough situation. 

As much as I really want to see people hang in there and continue to deal with the difficult bunnies, if he's physically dangerous and you have small children, that's a different story. You're not running a rabbit rehab.

He may calm down after the other rabbit is neutered, but honestly, if he doesn't, IMO, he's just going to have to live his life without a lot of human interaction, or he's going to have to find another home. As nice as it would be to have him remaining living in bunny heaven where he gets his every wish, it's not always possible. 

You may be able to find a rescue situation for him if you're willing to do a 'trade' -- free up the space in a very-rabbit-savvy foster home, or better yet a sanctuary. As nice as a free-run living room may be, I think most rabbits are honestly the happiest in a free-range warren, although his interactions with other rabbits will have to be assessed. But most sanctuaries have 'groups' with dominant bunnies in each. 

Finding him an equally human-unfriendly bigger friend to bond with and allowing them both to just live their lives in a big protected space in the backyard maybe another option. (Flemishes aren't going to get too cold with the right set up, like secure fencing around a hutch or converted garden shed). Rescues may get bent out of shape about that idea, but I'm sure there are plenty of big meat bunnies for sale born and raised in small cages, so its obviously a step up for them. 

Just some options off the top of my head. 


sas :hug:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 28, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> It sounds like he is jealous that you got another rabbit and are spending time with him. When he attacked you did you smell like the other rabbit? Perhaps Jay Jay needs to be the one who gets attention first in order to avoid a jealous fit.


jay-jay,-(male)-,fixed or not.??.definately has issues directed at you.//.very territorial--don,t know the environment but his mental adittude was about you...i can relate to some of this bitting,,but this-episode- carried on too long..almost unrealistic of a prey animal..could be a dominate gender thing.//.my brother-in-law told me he liked dogs,,but every dog that ever encountered him,,went for him in a bad way.??-,sincerely- james waller:wave::rose:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

PS: I don't have a good video of it, but Pipp will attack my feet when I go to leave *our* room and there's another bunny outside. She'll honk, growl and bite. But she only weighs two pounds and I'm always wearing at least slippers and sweats, so it's just comical. 

I have had a number of bunnies coming and going and having a new one through always revs up the territorial behaviour, but I'm noticing that the longer the new bunnies are hanging around, the less she does it.


sas :clover:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 28, 2010)

oh man i am so sorry , i know how scarry and disheartening it can be when you get by our pets. Charger did this to me once he was in his cage and got his toe caught in the grids i had to get him unstuck and he repaid me by trying to attack me, and boy he can surely jump high, thankfully he was in his pen so he couldnt get at me but he was attacking the side of the cage and trying to get at me cause i was standing over the cage.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> PS: I don't have a good video of it, but Pipp will attack my feet when I go to leave *our* room and there's another bunny outside. She'll honk, growl and bite. But she only weighs two pounds and I'm always wearing at least slippers and sweats, so it's just comical.
> 
> I have had a number of bunnies coming and going and having a new one through always revs up the territorial behaviour, but I'm noticing that the longer the new bunnies are hanging around, the less she does it.
> 
> ...



Our little "Princess" used to attack white socks. She was outside one day and tried to attack our white horse!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*james waller wrote: *


> *bengal77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It sounds like he is jealous that you got another rabbit and are spending time with him. When he attacked you did you smell like the other rabbit? Perhaps Jay Jay needs to be the one who gets attention first in order to avoid a jealous fit.
> ...


Jay Jay is a Male -Neutered on Nov.20,2009

Yes he is only doing this to me...but whether this makes a difference or not I am the sole caretaker...the kids and hubby just have the enjoyment factor.

even tho the smell of my other buck Monty I am sure is in the air so to speak they have never had contact or allowed in each others "rooms"


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it possible that the new buck being 4 months and approaching the time to be neutered is causing his "attitude"?

They may not be in the same room, and you may not have the other bucksscent on you...but Jay Jay being the first buck may be grumpy about the youngun coming into adolescence and having been neutered in November may be a bit hormonal still...it took our one buck about three months to finally settle down...just a thought...

Danielle


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*tamsin wrote: *


> That sounds scary! It might be difficult to work out exactly what triggered it. If he's got a history of biting it could be territorial. If it happens again I would get a vet check just to put your mind at rest that there isn't a physical reason for it eg something causing discomfort that makes him more grumpy.
> 
> Another thing to think about is how to deal with it if it happens again. Rabbit's fight by latching on with their and kicking each other. When you moved in to pick him up and put him in his cage I think he interpreted that as you joining in the fight so he went in for round two. Once they are in that ramped up focused from of mind they are more likely to bite again.
> 
> ...


Vet check...I'm on it he has an appointment today... how I am going to get him there is another thing  

Tricky Balance I got a chuckle from cuz it seems it is loose- loose, I step forward I am egging the fight on...I step back and I am letting him "win" and be dominate over me, which might b worse in the long run...SO ya Tricky is the Key word

Confusion is my word of the day


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Is it possible that the new buck being 4 months and approaching the time to be neutered is causing his "attitude"?
> 
> They may not be in the same room, and you may not have the other bucksscent on you...but Jay Jay being the first buck may be grumpy about the youngun coming into adolescence and having been neutered in November may be a bit hormonal still...it took our one buck about three months to finally settle down...just a thought...
> 
> Danielle


Well Monty is showing no "signs" of puberty...regardless tho Jay Jay has been showing signs of aggression/territory since Monty came


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Tough situation.
> 
> As much as I really want to see people hang in there and continue to deal with the difficult bunnies, if he's physically dangerous and you have small children, that's a different story. You're not running a rabbit rehab. *No u r right about that SAS I am a novice comparatively speaking, and yes i have my own 2 kids and I do day care*
> 
> ...


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 28, 2010)

I have heard of some bunns taking it very personally when their bunn-parents socialize with other bunns! 
Oliver LOVES to attack my hubby Tony! :biggrin2eppers LOVES to lunge at him!
Tucker pees on me!

Tonygets lunged at and bitten on a weekly basis! lol Funny enough...our Oliver looks like your Jay Jay...same colouring butOllie is a nethie!

We tried to divide the nasty bunn duties from the happy bunn duties...I do grooming, nail clippings, meds and litterboxes...he does greens, pellets and morning craisintreats...and still gets bitten! :biggrin2:

I have been trying to decide what it is about him that is different...I think it might a dominance issue...he will flinch, I don't! lol

Hopefully, if it is a jealousy issue, once Jay Jay has had a bit more time to settle his hormones and a bit more time to adjust to the fact that Monty isn't going anywhere he will adjust. Just like humans bunns have adjustment issues sometimes! Instead of keeping their scents away from one another...(he obviously knows there is another buck in the house)...what if you tried exposing them to each others scents...I assume it'll be apocolyptic at first...but it may speed things along too!

Danielle


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> oh man i am so sorry , i know how scarry and disheartening it can be when you get by our pets. Charger did this to me once he was in his cage and got his toe caught in the grids i had to get him unstuck and he repaid me by trying to attack me, and boy he can surely jump high, thankfully he was in his pen so he couldnt get at me but he was attacking the side of the cage and trying to get at me cause i was standing over the cage.


Getting bit has never affected me...it happens, and I am not afraid of that...the whole attack vs just a bite was the kicker for me...

Thx very much for your concern!!!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

This was my recent bite wound from a young checkered giant (I still have a scar). He suddenly lunged, latched on, and started kicking the heck out of me. I couldn't get him off!

Luckily, I had my arm wrapped with an Ace bandagethat he bit through. A direct bite would have required stitches.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 28, 2010)

Did he get bitten by anything... I told my hubby about this and he said he could have gotten bit by something like a mouse???

How's is he this morning?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> I have heard of some bunns taking it very personally when their bunn-parents socialize with other bunns!
> Oliver LOVES to attack my hubby Tony! :biggrin2eppers LOVES to lunge at him!
> Tucker pees on me!
> 
> ...


Dominance..i think so, jealousy IDK 

Monty my other buck is very submissive...I can try introducing them, but with that being said...the thought concerns me...some one getting hurt frightens me very much


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> This was my recent bite wound from a young checkered giant (I still have a scar). He suddenly lunged, latched on, and started kicking the heck out of me. I couldn't get him off!
> 
> Luckily, I had my arm wrapped with an Ace bandagethat he bit through. A direct bite would have required stitches.


Yep that is about how i look today, luckily for me I he didnt latch on and i was able to get him off rather quickly. 

I remember the thread u had about this pic...sorry but never thought I would have it happen to me...lol i was sooooo sooooo wrong


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Did he get bitten by anything... I told my hubby about this and he said he could have gotten bit by something like a mouse???
> 
> How's is he this morning?


Nope not to my knowledge. He is living in the lap of luxury here lol spoiled brat lol. 

This morning. he seems fine, but he has peed all over, pooped everywhere. except in his litter pan. This is unusual for him he is pretty good about keeping things tidy.

B4 Monty came he was free roam. he had the best litter habits, and a very trustworthy boy. after Monty all that changed. But him peeing and pooping all over in his cage is very strange.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

I know I havent replied to everyone of you. But I do want to thank you all for your advice and/or support It really means a lot to me.


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 28, 2010)

If the behavior continues after the vet clears him for any illnesses or injuries then I would suggest at least considering re-homing him. If handling his is super stressful and you're worried that he might attack your kids then you need to do what's best for your family. If you have exhausted all other options and don't want to keep him then re-homing him is probably the best option for everyone as long as you are upfront and honest about the reasons why you can't keep him (I would never advocate dumping him on an unsuspecting new owner). It's a tough decision and I know it feels like you are "giving up" but sometimes it is the right decision. If you are afraid to handle him and be around him then he'll suffer emotionally and the bad behavior might get worse. Maybe he just needs to be in a one-bunny household and then he'll be a perfect little angel.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> If the behavior continues after the vet clears him for any illnesses or injuries then I would suggest at least considering re-homing him. If handling his is super stressful and you're worried that he might attack your kids then you need to do what's best for your family. If you have exhausted all other options and don't want to keep him then re-homing him is probably the best option for everyone as long as you are upfront and honest about the reasons why you can't keep him (I would never advocate dumping him on an unsuspecting new owner). It's a tough decision and I know it feels like you are "giving up" but sometimes it is the right decision. If you are afraid to handle him and be around him then he'll suffer emotionally and the bad behavior might get worse. Maybe he just needs to be in a one-bunny household and then he'll be a perfect little angel.


I hear ya cheryl...this is so hard, I am so confused. This is not to be offencive, but this situation is making me feel childish and very insecure


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 28, 2010)

You don't necessarily need to introduce them...what about doing a bit of scent swapping? Give Jay Jay and Monty some small pieces of fabric to lay on/play with and then switch them up...

If Jay Jay starts behaving like a goon...well that would answer that question...jealousy...but maybe letting them each get the others scent will help settle Jay Jay down...

Just an idea...some things I have tried or tossed around in the past!

Danielle


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> You don't necessarily need to introduce them...what about doing a bit of scent swapping? Give Jay Jay and Monty some small pieces of fabric to lay on/play with and then switch them up...
> 
> If Jay Jay starts behaving like a goon...well that would answer that question...jealousy...but maybe letting them each get the others scent will help settle Jay Jay down...
> 
> ...


ok I can try it he has a blanket in there right now. But even if he does act like a goon how do u know it is jealousy VS territory. My first thought would b territory not jealousy....or could it b one in the same???


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 28, 2010)

I would think the two were same personally...
I would watch to see how Jay Jay reacts to Montys scent...
attacking the blanket, marking it...etc...
or maybe just interested...

It bothers me when one of our kids doesn't act the way we are used to...
So we try different things and try to nail down what is causing it...
although to be honest...sometimes things just are...lol

When we brought our two new boys into the house we quarantined them for 2 weeks...the other bunns knew someone new was in the house...for a long while the whole house was full of thumps and angry bunny noises...once our big male in the front room finally got to see the two interlopers he settled a bit...not enough to stop marking the border of his territory...or grabbing my fingers and pushing me out of his house if I smell like them...but within reasonable limits!

Danielle


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, my heart goes out to you Denise! I sure hope that your ok, same with Jay Jay! Im sorry I cant offer any advice, Ive never had something like this happen to me (just wait, I'll get booted by Jezzy later tonight now, lol) but I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

Were you handling the new buck or did you have the smell of the new buck on your clothing when this happened ? Is the new buck in the same room with him? If so he could have picked up the odor on you and reacted violently to it. 


So sorry this happened;I had a similar incident but not as severe and it took a lot of effort for me to get over the biting( I wore long pants, sleeves ,gloves when dealing with my rabbit who was NOT neutered at the time.)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> This was my recent bite wound from a young checkered giant (I still have a scar). He suddenly lunged, latched on, and started kicking the heck out of me. I couldn't get him off!
> 
> Luckily, I had my arm wrapped with an Ace bandagethat he bit through. A direct bite would have required stitches.


OMG that is awful Pam :shock:


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

I would strongly recommend against rehoming a rabbit known to be dangerous.

This type of behavior goes past normal aggression/biting, so great care must be taken when handling.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I would strongly recommend against rehoming a rabbit known to be dangerous.
> 
> This type of behavior goes past normal aggression/biting, so great care must be taken when handling.



I have a question: What is she to do if she can't break him from biting and lunging? Plus she is scared ofhim. She runs a daycare in her home with little kids also.

I did tell her to look around to see if any one in her area works with troubled rabbits. So maybe they can help her(work with him), or if she had to rehome him.( to someone with knowledge of troubled rabbits)


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Were you handling the new buck or did you have the smell of the new buck on your clothing when this happened ? Is the new buck in the same room with him? If so he could have picked up the odor on you and reacted violently to it.
> 
> 
> So sorry this happened;I had a similar incident but not as severe and it took a lot of effort for me to get over the biting ( I wore long pants, sleeves ,gloves when dealing with my rabbit who was NOT neutered at the time.)


Nope Monty was out but in his room... he was let out by my oldest earlier, and BJ closed the door behind him. I had just changed into my jammies and was getting ready to relax.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I would strongly recommend against rehoming a rabbit known to be dangerous.
> 
> This type of behavior goes past normal aggression/biting, so great care must be taken when handling.


This is good advice Pam thank you but wont he get worse then if i dont touch him...I mean still cleaning up after him but not touching him. And animals can sense human feelings...I might have a hard time going in by him with out anxiety???


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would strongly recommend against rehoming a rabbit known to be dangerous.
> ...


That would besad if you couldn't interact(sp?) with JJ. This is a hard situation :hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

OK I have an update: I took Jay Jay to the vet. He is cleared of anything physical. doc says he is just fine. I didnt have them do blood work cuz I have plumbing issues that will cost a fortune I expect. so all I could swing was a check up for a lack of better words. 

Getting him ready to go was...umm...Heck. I had a laundry basket and a blanket at my disposal. 

Plan A: I started with just me to pick him up and he jumped at me. Plan B: throw the blanket over him and scoop him up. He did not like that at all and I was luck I missed a few close calls. I placed him in his carrier, and again he bit and rattled the bars. 

I had the vet get him out of the carrier when I got there, he was very sweet and nice with the vet cuz I had limited contact with Jay Jay. they were nice enough to put him back in the carrier for me also. When I got home all I did was place the opened carrier in his run and he came out on his own.

The vets advice boiled down to putting him to sleep. I am sure the vet said more but at this time i am having a hard time remembering cuz i was bawling so much when I was in the vet's office...sorry

I am letting him cool off b4 i try to do the towel/ scent trick Danielle mentioned


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would strongly recommend against rehoming a rabbit known to be dangerous.
> ...



I put extensive time inworking with a buck that had the same disposition. There was no change. The day he came out of his cage attached to my arm was his last. He was just too dangerous to have around my kids.

I'm getting the impression that in your heart, you do not want to put him to sleep. You will never be able to "cure" him of this behavior, but you can learn to protect yourself and live with it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *pamnock wrote: *
> ...


my heart says I love him and he "could" get better lol this might not b realistic. How will he get better if I am not strong enough mentally and emotionally to work hard at fixing him. Logically I need to keep everyone in this family safe. but it seems I am the only one that is not safe.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

I was bitten pretty bad with Gabriel latching onto my arm and holding on. 

It was a very painful wound that took a long time to heal. 
I had to fight myself emotionally to notdislike him
I was really afraid to handle him after that because he did try to bite me often after that one episode. 

I wore long pants (jeans) , shoes and socks ,long thick shirts or a jacket and gloves when I entered his area( he was in an x-pen). ifI was covered i was not afriad to handle him and if he did attempt to bite he didn't get flesh. 

His problem was the fact that because of his health issuesI had to postpone neutering him

I guess that whatI am suggesting is that if you need time to think about what to do about this that youshould protect yourself likeI did until you can figure out if you want or can deal with him . 

:hug:Maureen

Do you think that he would do OK in a single rabbit home or do you think that he is just plain an aggressive rabbit.??


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I was bitten pretty bad with Gabriel latching onto my arm and holding on.
> 
> It was a very painful wound that took a long time to heal.
> I had to fight myself emotionally to notdislike him
> ...


Thats a good question Maureen...I do feel a single family home would be best but I dont think its fair if I was to think of getting rid of Monty, just to take a chance on Jay Jay possibly getting better. It is just me he dislikes...he is great with John and my boys I dont let him out to run around with the daycare kids, Just in case. I mean I gate things off at quiet time and have let Jay Jay run around, but i am not letting Jay Jay interact with them. 

But if i think in hypothetical...will Jay Jay b better if he is the only bun...I dont know...now that he has aggression will he get worse with just me or will he get worse where he is lashing out at everyone???

Monty is great he loves playing with the kids and so far had not shown any signs of having puberty issues. which is good, cuz I wont b getting him neutered just yet.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

I did NOT mean that you should rehome Monty at all by my post. 

I was just wondering ifJay Jay would do better in a single rabbit home although no new rabbit owner would probably want him now. I was just kind of thinking out loud...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I did NOT mean that you should rehome Monty at all by my post.
> 
> I was just wondering ifJay Jay would do better in a single rabbit home although no new rabbit owner would probably want him now. I was just kind of thinking out loud...


ok I wasnt sure and thx for clearing that up!!!

and think out loud all u need lol


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you underestimate the rescue community. They love a challenge. Many rescues will often find that the 'problem' unadoptables can be taken in fairly quickly by someone in their network who wants to be the 'rabbit whisperer'. 

And a rabbit sanctuary -- which may or may not be part of a regular rescue -- is just a free run area where a bunch of mostly unadoptable rabbits live out their days. 

He's neutered so that works in his favour. I think by donating to the rescue for his care and/or taking another rabbit to help free up space, this may be an option for Jay Jay. 

Definitely worth inquiries. If you say the vet is recommending euthanasia, that will get their attention. 

Even a Craigslist ad. You'll get responses from the odd nutbar and/or the judgmental CL watchers (who seem to have nothing better to do) but word often filters to true rescuers. 

I'd probably take him in here if I saw that kind of an ad -- although I'm space challenged at the moment. Other suckers like me are around.  


sas :clover:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2010)

Denise lives near me and the only rescue communityI can think of would be Minnesota Companion Rabbit Society in St Paul. they will not take rabbits from individuals but She could surrender him to Animal Humane in St Paul and the rabbits that are not adoptable are given to Minnesota companion rabbit. 
the problem with this is thatI do not know if Animal humane euthanizes any rabbits; there is no way for me to know that. 

I pmdDenise thatI would take him ifI did not have a houseful asI would like the challenge , however, there is no room at this inn LOL
The ideal would be if another RO member took him.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

I think with a Craigslist ad that indicates the rabbit may be endangered, the MCRS may take him directly if they're like most rescues. The general policy is because rabbits being surrendered are rarely endangered. 

The the possibility of a donation and/or making a 'trade', it's more likely. But only if he's endangered. (I was quite happy to hear the Vet's recommendation for that reason). 

PS: Would be good if the rescue or whoever can determine whether he can live in a group situation, so even having somebody there test him out will help. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

The vet just called and told me about former vet tec named Julia Crawford in Caledonia, WI i think I have lefts a message with her. Maybe she can help me.

I also called the local HS and well there personality are stellar. and since the vet recomended euth. that is what they would do. they laughed in my face..and told me to have a good day.

I called Rochester, MN also I got a better person on the phone but they 2 said they would prob. euth.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

OK Message left with MCRS asking for help..


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

No, don't bother with the HS or SPCA or any official shelter. This is for rabbits only, and only the fanatics. 

But the info that they will euthanize as well will help, too, in terms of getting their attention. A craigslist ad is probably the place to start. 

You don't really want him cooped up in a cage anyway, best to take some time to find a 'whisperer' or a sanctuary. It may mean a transport, but you have some time to look. 


sas


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

I might have taken the backdoor with the Craigslist, but might as well throw the works at them.

I can post a CL ad if you like, and just say 'a friend...' I can get the responses here. 


sas


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> No, don't bother with the HS or SPCA or any official shelter. This is for rabbits only, and only the fanatics.
> 
> But the info that they will euthanize as well will help, too, in terms of getting their attention. A craigslist ad is probably the place to start.
> 
> ...



HA HA dont bother...lol ok i wont call any others lol and the way I put it to any of these ppl was I needed help which i guess i should have put it differntly. 



OK if i do do a craigs list add how do i tell the diffence between good prospects and bad ones. How do i know they r not just blowing smoke in my face and off he goes to market. how do I word and ad??

Sorry lots of questions..I like thinking of all posibilities b4 i act, i need all facts b4 i jump into any thing hasty

I dont want regrets and I would hate for any one of my RO members to think I am the worst bunny owner ever...I am already feeling that way...I feel like I am in mental pergatory


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I might have taken the backdoor with the Craigslist, but might as well throw the works at them.
> 
> I can post a CL ad if you like, and just say 'a friend...' I can get the responses here.
> 
> ...


wow thx SAS that is vey nice of you but if I have the right tools and info I feel the obligation to see this through what ever the ending might be.


----------



## Torchster (Jan 28, 2010)

Fancy - Lets take a step back.

I was trying to figure what we have going on here. Please let me know if I get my facts mixed up. 

JJ was the first one on the scene. JJ had a lot of the house to himself (not all, but bunny safe parts). Everyone, including you, all seemed to get along well with JJ. At the proper time, you took JJ to be fixed (being the very good bunny mom you are). That was back in late November.

Sometime around then you got Monty, bun #2. Monty is still a little on the young side, so he has not been fixed. He is getting close to sexuality maturity, but not ready to be fixed yet.

Now, if I understand things correctly, these buns are really never around each other. They are kept in separate rooms in separate parts of the house.

I think that its safe to say that both Monty and JJ know about each other. Try as anyone might, the buns are just going to know. Also, JJ is somewhat fresh off a fix, and probably still has some horomones running thru him. Monty is probably just getting them going.

If anyone is going to have a problem with another bun in the house, one would think it would be JJ. Perhaps, once Monty gets all the horomones going, Monty will feel the same way. But for now, we are talking about JJ.

Now lately, JJ has become aggressive. Something has changed in JJ to make him more aggressive since he got fixed...which is very unusual.

They only major change I see is Monty. Perhaps you Fancy are the one that JJ sees as the other male bunny in his turf. He knows that there is another male bunny around there somewhere - and you smell like him most of all (because you spend the most time cleaning his cage and the like). So you are the invader. Smells are probably more important than sight.

The only thing that I can think of is getting JJ used to Monty. I DO NOT MEAN PUTTING THEM IN THE SAME CAGE!!! Now, I don't know your set up...but if have you 2 different cages that you could space far enough apart in the same room so that Monty and JJ could see and smell each other, but not touch. I mean cages that are separated by a couple of feet - so no paws could get to the other bun. If I am correct, maybe JJ would stop being aggressive towards you. Just a thought. Maybe they need to see each other. Not be close to each other, but just see each other.

Then again, what do i know?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Torchster wrote: *


> Fancy - Lets take a step back.
> 
> I was trying to figure what we have going on here. Please let me know if I get my facts mixed up.
> 
> ...


I did try Danielles idea of the towel and Jay Jay scratched the tar out of it, started spraying and poopinng all over. He was mad.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry you're going thru this Denise and I do not think you're a bad bun mom!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Sorry you're going thru this Denise and I do not think you're a bad bun mom!


THX huni u just made me cry  That statement makes me feel better  but TBH i still do lol


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

I have no doubt that Jay Jay will improve at least somewhat, I think Monty's neuter will help, as will just time. Thus I'm also recommending that Monty gets neutered and Jay Jay has some time to get used to him, because if nothing else works, keeping him (isolated) may be the only option left (that isn't euthanasia). I certainly wouldn't try bonding him with Monty unless he turns into a sweet trustworthy bunny longterm. 

But the reality is that chances are pretty slim that he'll progress that far. 

Jay Jay may never be trustworthy in a home that involves small children and day care. His bad behaviour is beyond any bunny nipping I've seen, and because he's so big, it can't be easily dismissed like it is with my little guys. Jay Jay can do damage. (I don't even want to think about the potential liability issues).

Right now, I really think other options must be explored. If something perfect for Jay Jay comes up, great, problem solved. 

More likely, though, the search will take time, and the option of him getting used to Monty will be there regardless.


sas :expressionless:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sorry this is happening. :hug: It's never easy dealing with an animal with behavioral problems since you cannot simply ask them why they are acting in such a way, nor can you really relate on their level being different species. It does seem like it may be more than coincidence that his territorial problems have gone to the extreme around the same time you brought a male close to sexual maturity home. Being prey animals their sense of smell is much more enhanced than our own. Humans have around 5 million scent receptors, Rabbit's have 100 million. So even though you changed your clothes, it's probably safe to assume you would still have scent lingering on your skin. Especially on your hands from petting.

I had a horse way back in the day that I was told to euthanize because he was going to kill me. His story was much different of course. He was a senior when my mom bought him for me for a few hundred dollars and he was such an emotional wreck. We are talking about a 1000 lb pound animal that that is scared of his own shadow and completely distrusting of humans. I was told he was going to kill me, but I loved that horse and honestly believed we were soul mates meant to find each other. I was kicked, dragged, thrown off, ran over, etc. but after a year of blood, sweat and tears he put everyone that said he was nothing but dangerous to shame. We had a few wonderful years together. Then he started behaving very strangely, making weird head movements and would pace in his stall literally 24/7. He didn't even recognize me anymore, usually my voice would calm him. The vet had to sedate him just to do an exam and came to the conclusion of a brain tumor. He had started having seizures as well. It started seriously effecting his sanity and behavior. He no longer had any quality of life and was in serious pain from making himself lame in all legs. The only option was humane euthanasia. So on some level I understand what you are going through.

I wouldn't feel comfortable telling you what choice to make or even what I would do in your situation, you know him best. Of course I believe every option should be considered before euthanasia is decided which I'm sure you will do anyway.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank You Erika I am trying to get information on all avenues

SO I just got off the phone with that Julia I mentioned. she reaised FG for years but no longer does. She gave me the same options all of you did. 

I told here where I bought Jay Jay from and she knows him well from shows and feeback from ppl who have bought rabbits from him then came to her. also she said she has see a lot of his rabbits on the table and they all were aggressive. She thinkgs cuz it is his rabbit it is a genetic thing


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 28, 2010)

As I was reading this thread, I was thinking of the sanctuary idea that Pipp gave you. It is something I would actually like to do some day for bunnies with behavioural problems.

I'm sorry this is happening though, I was petsitting a bunny last Summer and had the same problem. I really think it's to do with the scent of your other bunny. The bunny I was looking after was a neuteured male too. He was fine until I had been out feeding and cuddling my own bunnies, and then he went to give him a cuddle, he smelled my jumper and bite me. After that he would attack me anytime he came out for a run, thankfully I was able to hand him back after two weeks!

I can understand how scared you are, believe me I was terrified of this bunny! I couldn't even feed him, I had his bowl right against the door so I could pour it in through the bars and to let him out for a run I would open the door slightly, get on a chair and open the door with a brush  To put him back in I'd wait till he was well away from the hutch and put in veggies, then when he climbed in to eat I'd run over and shut the door! He even stood outside my bedroom door before and wouldn't let me out :shock:

Good luck with Jay Jay!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

thx grace!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

UPDATE: John had Jay Jay out tonight for a while I guess all was going well. I was in the basement. I went to the bathroom at one point and he chased me, but i am sure it was cuz i was anxious aand he could smell that.

When it was supper time I go upstirs again and hear a comotion. I get into the kitchen andI see John putting Jay Jay away. I was told he was attacking John now. The story was John was on the floor cuddling with him then got up to take care of supper and he walked around like normal then at one point Jay Jay started to linge ears flat and bit his heal when John walked past him. John turned around and Jay Jay jumped at him again. John scooped him up and put him away immediately. 

I asked John some of the questions that u all asked me. and it seems like nothing set him off John just walked by that it and Boom got him good on the heal.

OK I know this sounds bad but i am glad John saw it first hand so now he doesnt think I am crazy.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh wow....I'm sorry you guys are goingthru this. :hug:I got your email.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Oh wow....I'm sorry you guys are goingthru this. :hug:I got your email.


THX!!!!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

My brother had a buck with the same issues. One minute he was petting him, the next, the buck had lunged at his face and bit his nose.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> My brother had a buck with the same issues. One minute he was petting him, the next, the buck had lunged at his face and bit his nose.


OMG wow that had to have hurt wow


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I have no doubt that Jay Jay will improve at least somewhat, I think Monty's neuter will help, as will just time. Thus I'm also recommending that Monty gets neutered and Jay Jay has some time to get used to him, because if nothing else works, keeping him (isolated) may be the only option left (that isn't euthanasia). I certainly wouldn't try bonding him with Monty unless he turns into a sweet trustworthy bunny longterm.
> 
> But the reality is that chances are pretty slim that he'll progress that far.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didnt reply to this

But I know there r a lot of u rooting for me to take the time with Jay Jay. I have not dismissed any of you and your ideas and suggestions I am not taking this lightly.

SO here is what I have been thinking about:

I dont wanna euthanize him, But I do feel it is in my family's best interest to place him in a home that would b better suited to handle his special needs.

I do not have the room in my home to set Jay Jay and Montys cages next to each other long term to get them used to each other. my home is just to small. 

Lastly I am scared, and after the situation with John last night he is concerned that Jay Jay will progressively get worse and hurt the boys. 

I left a message with MCRS and will wait till i hear from them b4 I go ahead and do anything further. BUT if they can not help me I will then contact SAS to help me get a Craigslist ad set up. 

I feel better i am no longer confused about what to do and making this decision was no an easy task, but I feel it is the right option for all of us

I am sorry if I have let any of you down, and I again thank you all for your generosity and support.

~Denise


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 29, 2010)

:bunnyhug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 29, 2010)

:hug:
No worries. You haven't let anyone down.
On the contrary, you have recognized that Jay Jay needs a very experienced bunny behaviour person to correct his extreme issue. Without professional help, he won't reach his full potential.
Nothing wrong with making that happen for him. 

This is the right, responsible choice for Jay Jay, your young family, and your day care kids.

It is all good.
:hug:


----------



## Torchster (Jan 29, 2010)

Fancy

You have to do what is right for you and your family. JJ is in a good bunny home now, and there seems to be more bunnies than good bunny homes. I feel bad that situation with JJ has gotten to this point. When it comes to an issue of saftey, I can not second guess your decision. I only hope that you can take the time to find the right place for JJ, and that you find the right place for JJ.

If you do decide to get another bun, I hope that you wait until after Monty is fixed and give some time for the hormones to get out of his system. Then I hope you take Monty along to see if the new bunny wants to be friends with Monty - that way, hopefully, you won't have to go through this again.

I've seen some people say that you can bond any two bunnies...but I have never believed that. Sometimes bunnies just don't get along. I guess this is one of those cases.

All you can do is yer best. It looks like you are doing that right now.

I wish you and JJ the best of luck.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank You Autumn for the kind words!!

Torch...I have talked to a rescue in IL...No Splitting Hares. She gave me lots to think about and seems to be very helpful I am still waiting for calls back from a couple other rescues I called. 

I want to do what is best make all the "right" decisions. I hope I do...this one does feel right for all of us. We all make mistakes in life and I hope i do not make any, any time soon 

ETA: spelling errors


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 29, 2010)

Denise, You surely didn't let me down. I completly understand why you made the decision you did. 

I couldn't imagine living with a rabbit I was afraid of. I adopted both of mine with my ex and when we first brought them home. I would make him reach in their cages and pick them up or feed them because I was afraid they would bite me. I know how stupid that sounds, but I am a baby when it comes to pain. Once I saw they didn't bite him, I was fine with them. 

I wish you the best of luck finding Jay Jay a new home. And don't feel bad for making the best decision for your family. I think everyone can understand why you made the decision you did, I know I can.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank You Amy...it means a lot to me


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank u very much Ali!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

SO John, Zander, and I went to Illinois yest. We decided to take Jay Jay to No Splitting Hares Rescue. I was impressed with the owner Lisa over the phone so we made the long trip down there.

I knew i made the right decision yest. morning when John went to place Jay Jay in the carrier and he was biting him. I know Jay Jay is in good hands and I am grateful for the help, Lisa gave us. 

In return I donated a lot of things to her rescue along with a monetary donation. I also wanted to take the advice of (I think SAS) to do a trade. Lisa has a lot of rabbits that need homes, and adding one more would still be added work for her, especially one that needs more time to manage. 

The rescue is a 2 story farm home and it is completely devoted to bunnys. If I had to guess she probably has 100. So after a long time of crying and debating we decided to adopt an older girl (no name) I have no idea how old she is, or what her breed is. she needs some weight to b put on her and only was at the rescue about 2 weeks and has come along way since she has gotten there (weight wise I mean) She does have an ear tattoo so that leads me to belive she might be purebred. I could be wrong tho.

We decided to name her Rose and I weighed her this morning and she is 6.6lbs but u can feel her bones and u can see a lot of places that look like they need to b filled out.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 31, 2010)

Omg.....She is gorgeous!! I think you did the right thing. :hug:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Omg.....She is gorgeous!! I think you did the right thing. :hug:


Thank You! I think I did too I finally came to terms with my decision...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> SO John, Zander, and I went to Illinois yest. We decided to take Jay Jay to No Splitting Hares Rescue. I was impressed with the owner Lisa over the phone so we made the long trip down there.
> 
> I knew i made the right decision yest. morning when John went to place Jay Jay in the carrier and he was biting him. I know Jay Jay is in good hands and I am grateful for the help, Lisa gave us.
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!!! I am so impressed that you travelled all
that distance to take care of him properly. You are a wonderful bunny owner. :highfive:

I have heard of that rescue asI am originally from the Chicagoland area and have friends there.I know that it is a new rescue. 

Your girl is gorgeous !


Pat yourself on the back for handling that situation very well. 

:hug:

Maureen


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Maureen!! Yes Lisa said she has only been doing this for a year. She seems like she has her act together...she has non profit forms, and what ever else u need to run a rescue. She has many many volunteers to help. 

I thought it was ironic she did daycare foe 7 years b4 the rescue


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2010)

Which is more difficult daycare or 100 rabbits LOL ?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

HMMMM...thats a toss up lol either way u r still cleaning up poop ha ha ha


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 31, 2010)

You are an awesome bun-mom, Denise. You did it up for Jay Jay 110%, and opened your home to another bunny in need!

Kudos to you on doing the perfect thing for everyone... Jay Jay, you, your family, Lisa, and Rose. I couldn't be happier!
[align=center]:hug: :hug: :hug:
:great::great::great:
*WAY TO GO, DENISE!*

Congratulations to Rose![/align][align=center]Best Wishes to Jay Jay!
[/align]


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW I feel the need to take a bow now Autumn. thx huni!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2010)

It sounds to me like you took lemons...and made lemonade. 

Everyone got the best deal all around - Jay Jay may be able to get some help and this new girl has a great home.

Hats off to you....


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm glad this all worked out! What you did was the responsible thing given your situation. You made sure Jay Jay would go to a safe place and did more than most to help him and this rescue out. Rose is an absolute beauty! Congrats on the new addition. :hug:


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry you couldn't work out the issues with Jay Jay...
but you tried...and thats all you can do!

Maybe he is just a one bunn type of bunn!
It is good you were able to help another bunn too!
she is beautiful!

Danielle


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rose is so cute. I hope we get to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You every one for your support and very kind words. TBH I was reluctant at first to start this thread cuz I was very worried about how u all would respond, I thought it would b one of negativity. But I am blown away at your advice, support and positivity. It makes me feel very happy to a member of this forum.

ETA: I will keep posting pics on my blog....:biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Denise: I just came across this thread (a couple of months old) and as the shelter I volunteer at just posted that they received yet another "very aggressive" bun I was curious to see whats going on with you and your situation and what you have found that may have worked for you.

I believe its all about patience and standing your ground, but would again, love to here how its going.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 18, 2010)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Hi Denise: I just came across this thread (a couple of months old) and as the shelter I volunteer at just posted that they received yet another "very aggressive" bun I was curious to see whats going on with you and your situation and what you have found that may have worked for you.
> 
> I believe its all about patience and standing your ground, but would again, love to here how its going.


I am sure as u have read on this thread I was too scared to give him the time. and took him to a rescue. He is doing well there and in very capable hands. If i didnt answer your question or if you have more feel free to PM me. THX


----------

